# One Happy Thread



## F27 (Jul 3, 2012)

Last 2 weeks have been amazingly bad (full of negative people, idk maybe I magnetize them..) for me (family issues if you ask) so I thought it would be nice if all happy people in this forum share some positive "vibes", ideas, pictures, videos, texts and LOVE to anyone who's been unhappy, sad or depressed lately. Please make me/us alive again uppy:


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

Im happy! But im not sure how to send out happy vibes Im afraid . . . 

Getting married on 2nd Feb 2013 - i hang around the board to learn from other peoples experiences. I find it very helpful


----------



## MaritimeGuy (Jul 28, 2012)

Don't take life too seriously...cause you'll never get out of it alive!


----------



## Max Demien (Jul 24, 2012)

I'm happy despite all the marital discord I've been through (and am still going through). It has forced me to look within to evaluate what I am contributing to the problems. As a result, I've been forced to make meaningful changes in the way I act and treat others. My wife is still uncertain that I've changed, but I am convinced that the recent changes I've made are permanent. I can already see a great improvement in my relationships with my sons, parents, in-laws, and friends. I've become a better man. There's no guarantee that it will save my marriage, but I know that I am more kind, patient, loving, tolerant, tactful, etc. No one can change the past, but learning from it always bears fruit that will make your future brighter. Surviving a rough patch in a marriage will help you grow, if you learn why the discord occurred and make meaningful changes.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok. Here's the Ren and Stimpy Happy song. It used to work on my children anyway.

Yahoo! Video Detail for Happy Happy Joy Joy


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

Today I witnessed three random citizens pick up trash from the sidewalk and go out of their way to dispose of it properly. It almost made me feel like wanting to pick up some dirty garbage off the ground, but then I realized the city hires college kids to go around all summer and do this so I didn't want them to lose their summer employment.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Lon said:


> Today I witnessed three random citizens pick up trash from the sidewalk and go out of their way to dispose of it properly. It almost made me feel like wanting to pick up some dirty garbage off the ground, but then I realized the city hires college kids to go around all summer and do this so I didn't want them to lose their summer employment.


LOL. I know the feeling.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I absolutely love " happy threads!."

So I will like to share this youtube link with anyone who sometimes get thrown down by their circumstances.

I have come to realize that the human mind is AWESOME! 
The same mind that can conceptualize mental images of love that gives us warm feelings ,is the same mind that can perceive deception and bring in the cold feelings of hate ,loneliness and sadness.

But then its the same mind that can make us do amazing feats .
It can create ideas that can help takes us into the deepest parts of the oceans ,to outer space or into the nucleus of a living cell.

In short, no matter how you look at it,
People are awesome!
Here's the vids I look at to celebrate the beauty of life and he power of the mind.

People Are Awesome * best of (HD*)

PEOPLE ARE AWESOME *best of* (HD) - YouTube

Hope this helps!


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I'm happy at the moment, despite having a sick daughter & husband. I did tell my husband if he gets any sicker he will have used his entire quota of sympathy for the year, so be careful!


----------



## jh52 (Apr 29, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> I'm happy at the moment, despite having a sick daughter & husband. I did tell my husband if he gets any sicker he will have used his entire quota of sympathy for the year, so be careful!


This story made me happy !!


----------



## F27 (Jul 3, 2012)

827Aug said:


> Ok. Here's the Ren and Stimpy Happy song. It used to work on my children anyway.
> 
> Yahoo! Video Detail for Happy Happy Joy Joy


haha love it! thanks


----------



## F27 (Jul 3, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> I absolutely love " happy threads!."
> 
> So I will like to share this youtube link with anyone who sometimes get thrown down by their circumstances.
> 
> ...


MORE MORE.. MORE! :smthumbup:


----------



## alton (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm happy with life at the moment. Birthday coming up, and considering what I did for her I'm hoping the wife will make it a good one! Holiday in the Maldives coming up to celebrate an anniversary. But best of all we've decided to try for first kid while we're over there


----------



## JJG (Mar 9, 2011)

It is so nice to have a happy thread on here. Sometimes it can get rather depressing . . .


----------



## F27 (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you all


----------



## Nicole01 (Jul 31, 2012)

Life is awesome!

I am very happy that I have a wonderful husband and beautiful children. Who could ask for more???


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

F27 said:


> Last 2 weeks have been amazingly bad (full of negative people, idk maybe I magnetize them..) for me (family issues if you ask) so I thought it would be nice if all happy people in this forum share some positive "vibes", ideas, pictures, videos, texts and LOVE to anyone who's been unhappy, sad or depressed lately. Please make me/us alive again uppy:


Come here......it's the 'Social Spot' of TAM. You'll love it!! 

The Social Spot


----------



## F27 (Jul 3, 2012)

southern wife said:


> Come here......it's the 'Social Spot' of TAM. You'll love it!!
> 
> The Social Spot


I'm checking in right now


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

*Caution: ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK!!* :rofl:


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

F27 said:


> I'm checking in right now


I started a thread in your honor!!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

F27 said:


> *Thank you all *


...........and best of luck to you!

Here's a little something from Desiderata

_Go placidly amid the noise and haste, and remember what peace there may be in silence.

*As far as possible, without surrender, be on good terms with all persons. Speak your truth quietly and clearly; and listen to others, even to the dull and the ignorant, they too have their story. Avoid loud and aggressive persons, they are vexations to the spirit.*

If you compare yourself with others, you may become vain and bitter; for always there will be greater and lesser persons than yourself. Enjoy your achievements as well as your plans. Keep interested in your own career, however humble; it is a real possession in the changing fortunes of time.

Exercise caution in your business affairs, for the world is full of trickery. But let this not blind you to what virtue there is; many persons strive for high ideals, and everywhere life is full of heroism. Be yourself. Especially, do not feign affection. Neither be cynical about love, for in the face of all aridity and disenchantment it is perennial as the grass.

*Take kindly to the counsel of the years, gracefully surrendering the things of youth. Nurture strength of spirit to shield you in sudden misfortune. But do not distress yourself with imaginings. Many fears are born of fatigue and loneliness.*

Beyond a wholesome discipline, be gentle with yourself. You are a child of the universe, no less than the trees and the stars; you have a right to be here. And whether or not it is clear to you, no doubt the universe is unfolding as it should.

Therefore be at peace with God, whatever you conceive Him to be, and whatever your labors and aspirations, in the noisy confusion of life, keep peace in your soul.

With all its sham, drudgery and broken dreams, it is still a beautiful world.

Be cheerful. Strive to be happy.
_


----------



## F27 (Jul 3, 2012)

I like it


----------



## Viovet (Aug 3, 2012)

I am happy too! My husband and I have been long-distance couple for 5 years, we get to be together like once another month. We are still very much in love!

Marriage is tough but we can sort it out no matter what~~~~


----------

